# Cost of owning a poodle



## dagger

Hi all, 

As a prospective poodle owner, I'd like to know roughly how much it costs monthly/annually to own a poodle (excluding the initial cost). Has anyone calculated how much you spend on your dog monthly/annually? Say, food, vet, toys, treats, insurance, grooming, etc? 

I know it depends on what you feed, how often you groom, the size of the dog, etc. But I'd like to get some ballpark picture in terms of monetary matter, so that I can be realistic regarding what to expect. 

I am planning to get a miniature, but would appreciate any inputs from toy/standard owners as well.

Thanks!


----------



## liljaker

Not for the faint of heart.......just kidding, but just owning a pet has a cost attached to it and well, poodles are just a few notches up (IMO) with grooming, etc.

Well, I use a walker daily figure about $250/month which is about $70/week (+ or -) (I live in a city); food/treats/bones, etc. I spend probably around $75/month (which is high), but probably could budget $50/month (I have a mini) but also I use premade raw, dehydrated, etc., which are the most costly and I could get by for less; professional grooming every 5 weeks (my schedule) $60.00, vet-- I don't incur monthly bills, but minimally a couple of hundred a year I'd guess -- but emergencies and health issues need addressing, so hard to tell - my last mini (Avatar) had 2 CCL surgeries in the last 3 years of his life which were around $6,000 altogether, plus rehab (but that is an exception -- with insurance could have been less but I enver had have insurance. Mind you, my minis have always gotten much more than "necessities" and there may be others on the forum with a more "realistic" budget. 

Then, add obedience classes/agility (if that is your desire), collars, leashes, etc.; but I have no kids, so not as much of an issue.

Now, that I have thoroughly freaked you out......................see what others say!


----------



## faerie

it's the same as any dog except the grooming is more costly.

i do my own grooming, with occasional take to groomers to fix up what i can't do (anything that requires scissoring). i did invest in grooming equipment like dryer, brushes, combs, clippers etc. that was a big chunk of change (not sure but i'm guessing $600-700 or so?), but i've saved it over time with not having to take poodles to the groomers.

if you don't do the grooming, then you can count on grooming every 4-6 weeks at a cost of $60-100 depending on clip and where you live. 

now we have 5 dogs and while we don't raw feed we do feed quality kibble and spend $120 up a month on food. in warmer weather i spend $80 on flea treatment monthly.

and if you add in retail therapy like collars for every occasion .. well that adds up too


----------



## mom24doggies

Food: I spend $45 on a 35 lb bag of dog food about once a month. However, that feeds my mini poodle and two other 40 lb mutts. My mini eats 1 cup a day, so that works out (if my math is right! lol) to somewhere around $10-$12 a month, give or take a bit. 

Treats and toys: honestly, I don't have a figure for that one, as I tend to buy those things a bit randomly, like whenever I notice I have no dog cookies or whenever I can't find a toy that isn't either dirty, slobbery, or missing parts.  I would say probably somewhere around $20-$30 (?) maybe $40, a month just for him. It's hard for me to calculate numbers just for my poodle because my other 3 dogs use the toys and eat the treats too!! And then there are collars, leashes, and beds....but I usually only buy those like once, maybe twice a year and I honestly don't have a figure on that. :-\ If I were to take a guess, I'd say about $60-$100. 

Vet: I spend probably close to $200 or so on check up stuff, any needed vaccinations, and a heart worm test. Of course, that number applies only if he continues to be healthy.  Puppies are more expensive initially because they need so many vaccines. 


Don't use insurance, so can't help there...

Grooming: I do all my own grooming, but you will probably be taking yours to somebody to get him groomed, so that's the price I'll give you. You can probably expect to pay about $50 once a month, more if you get a fancier trim or don't do basic grooming such as brushing in between grooms.

If you DO decide to do your own grooming, initial cost can be a lot, depending on what kind of equipment you get. I probably paid $700 just for my clippers, blades, and scissors when I was just starting...since then, I've added a dryer ( $280-$290, including shipping), more scissors and blades, and a table\arm. You would want good brushes and combs, which can run you probably anywhere from $30-$100 total, depending on what you get. Good shampoo, conditioner, and leave in conditioning spray (yes, you need some!!) all have to be bought and continue to be bought. A bottle of good-quality shampoo or conditioner can be anywhere from $12-$20, although if you decide to buy a gallon and dilute it, it will be cheaper. Doing your own grooming is expensive initially, but in the long run it will save you money, because you only have to replace any broken\worn equipment (usually stuff like brushes and combs, good-quality clippers, blades, and scissors should last you a long time, especially if you are using them on only one dog. And a good brush and comb will last for several years.) and then shampoo and conditioner...

Do keep in mind though that the prices on equipment I give you are for pretty high quality stuff...I'm a dog groomer, so my equipment gets very heavily used, I need good stuff!! You can probably plan on spending a bit less than I did if you decide to go the DIY route. 

To sum up my book D), I will probably spend about $1000 on Trev this next year, maybe $1200. As long as he doesn't need any extra vet care or something. Last year was quite expensive because he was a puppy and I ended up buying more big grooming equipment, like my dryer and table. 

Hope that was at least of some help to you! I'm eager to see what others say too...this should be interesting. 

ETA: wanted to add that the figures I gave you are the basics...I didn't add in stuff like classes, doggie day care, etc. Of course, that would run you much more. 

ETA again: I forgot about heartworm preventative...about $40 a year. So yup, we're getting close to the $1200-$1300 mark now that I keep thinking of little things I missed. *rolls eyes* Wow, and that figure is only for my one dog.  I have 3 more...thank goodness mom pays for Dusty and my brother helps with Sam, so I only pay 100% for 2.


----------



## tortoise

I'm in a rural midwest town, and these are my grooming rates_ for dogs that are cooperative and in good coat condition. _

Toy poodles (all dogs and cats under 25 pounds) - $35 
The only miniature I groom is my own. 26 - 45 pounds is $40
Standard poodles (all dogs 46 - 80 pounds) - $50

But, working with your dog at home is necessary. A difficult dog racks up an additional $35, and repairing coat/salvaging matting is $10/15 minutes.

Your dog will need grooming every 6 - 8 weeks, or more often if you aren't able to maintain the coat at home. Most people can't. Most poodles I shave down and in 8 weeks they're so matted they have to be shaved again. This really disgusts me, part of the reason why MY poodle is pretty and has never had a mat. 

If I paid for the grooming I give my dog, I would pay $22/week now, and in 2 months the price goes up to $37/week or $148/month.

I pay $2/pound for dry dog food. I think it is about $20/month now, but my puppy has a lot of growing to do.

I spend A LOT of money on training treats. More than on dog food! My dog's kibble ration is 1-1/2 cup per day, and his treats are often 1 cup per day. When a dog is getting so many treats it really matters what is in them! I spend $8 - $12/pound on dog treats, I'd guess $80/month.

I was a professional trainer, but I still go to training classes. Even with a "finished" dog. So $40/month, year round for class, plus I go to private training that is $40/hour. Not to mention GAS for getting to training! 2 and 3 hour round trips for me.

I use heartgard+ and frontline+ year-round, I don't know retail cost for those. I get employee pricing. In the past I have planned on $600 of unexpected vet care per year. If your dog ends up with a chronic disease like ear, skin infections or a metabolic disease, you are going to spend a fortune.

Then there is all the stuff like crates, carpet cleaner, bed, collars, leashes, ID tags, microchipping, toys, chews, ... you will spend a lot in this category depending on your lifestyle and preferences.

Then the things you hope will never happen. Like when a dog eats through a door, or wall, or chews up a doorknob... 

I stopped counting at $300/month. Mine would be much higher, but I don't pay for grooming. That helps a lot.


----------



## tokipoke

Lots of figures here! I really don't like to think in terms of "how much does this cost per week, per month, per year, etc..." cause my brain would explode. I spend a lot of money on my animals. I know that for sure without having to add up anything. I don't have children so they are the ones I spend my money on, plus I don't have much hobbies so they are my hobbies. I want to add that most people don't sit there and calculate "how much money does it take to raise a baby" starting from conception to 18 years old! Who knows, maybe some do. They just have a baby when "they are ready." I think if anyone really wants to care for an animal the best way they can, hopefully they are smart enough to know when they are ready and have enough money to provide for the pet.

This is my two cents cause I really don't want to know how much I spend... :scared:


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Lets see I have a toy and mini poodle. I dont use flea preventative as I have no flea issues.. they come to work on occassion and even potty in a common area and every chance to get them but they dont lol. For both dogs:

I spend 35 every three months on heartguard.. I spend 50-60 on 28-30lbs of high quality kibble from a high quality company every 3-4months. I spend about 200-400 depending on whether I do annual or biannual wellness checks every year.. this includes shots(including bordetella), full bloodwork, heartworm test, fecal, and office visit. 

As for toys and treats.. I see that more as you or I splurging on fast food, or getting that 10 trinkett you just had to have. SO those figures depend on you. Grooming? Im a groomer, so I dont really worry about it. My equipment is expensive, and I probably have like 1500-2000 worth of grooming stuff.. easy. I would charge like 50+ for an all over pet groom for one of my girls for a basic minimal scissoring haircut. Thats like every 4-8wks.. Of course if you do basic groomig at home.. brushing, fft, you can go even longer in between grooms than if you dont. If you do it all yourself.. maybe like 600 for basic stuff to start with

I do my own training.. probably looking at 60-120 for per 6wks course.. private classes more.. NOt including emergencies, acute illnesses, insurances, etc.


----------



## frankgrimes

I got Ralph as a puppy, which I think costs more than aquiring an adult. Buying new collars as he outgrows, new jackets (it's really cold in winter here) and just the new equipment that a puppy requires that an adult likely would not (Play pen area, crate, teething toys, cleaning stuff for potty trainingetc). In addition to the "puppy gear" I spend about $90-$120 on food/treats/poop bags per month. About $80 of that is food - Ralph is on a really high quality ($) food , and he is a Standard, so eats about 3 cups of it/day. I get him groomed every 4-5 weeks, which costs about $60. The first few months he was with us he went to doggy daycare every work day. He was too young to leave alone for an 8 hour day, that cost $400/month. Now he goes once or twice a week as a socializing tool and to break up the week for him, it's $20 per day, so $100-$160 a month depending on how often he goes. 

Ralph is a sensitive little guy and we have had to take him to the vet for various things (ear infection, eye infection, tummy problem, medication allergy+overnight stay) I would estimate we have probably spent about $2000 in vet apointments/medications in the last 4 months. This does not include the neuter, which was $500 (with the blood work, pain meds etc). We have enrolled in obedience which was $160. We also will be signing up for Disc Dogging classes at the end of the month, another $160 (the energy drain=priceless), there's boarding fees coming up-we are taking a vacation where he can't join us, that will be $30/day for him to stay there.

I won't lie to you, owning Ralph has costs us a lot more than we budgetted for. We often refer to him as our "fuzzy little money pit" but we love him and take care of him, and he loves us and makes us happy in return. He is our fuzzy child and we will do whatever we can for him.


----------



## fjm

UK prices differ, but Poppy's share of my major animal expenses would be:
Insurance: £500 a year
Routine vet care not covered by insurance, and estimated annual insurance excess: £100
Grooming equipment - one off basics: £250 Annually: £40
Food - raw and home cooked meals and treats for a 9lb dog: £60
Toys, crate, collars, leads, etc average each year: £25
Classes: £35
Holiday care: £50
Travel to nice places for walks: £75

The big equipment expenses are for stuff that should last, so working it all out over say 10 years, including the purchase cost of the puppy, it comes to around £925 - 1000, or $1500. I am planning on moving to a less expensive insurance plan now that she is 2, and maintaining a hefty nest egg in case of emergencies, as the insurance is such a large expense.


----------



## Maura9900

I spend $55/month on dog food for my SPOO. I take him to the groomer every two weeks for a bath, face,feet,tail shaved. That costs me $25+tip. A full groom is $40+ tip. 

He is also spoiled with toys/treats, so add $10/month on stuff we don't need!


----------



## Wilbur5

Wow, it's very interesting seeing all these numbers! I have a standard poodle which I got at 11 weeks old and have had him for a month and a half.
I think first starting out is the most expensive. 3 sets of shots and wormer at $40 each, microchip $45, rabies vaccine $25, flea/tick medication at $40 every three months, high quality kibble $50 a month, food/water bowls $30, leash with 2 sizes of collars $40, toys $30 (I went to the clearance section at petsmart), treats $30 a month. I purchased a good quality set of clippers and purchased brushes (slicker and pin brush) along with a couple of combs. My spoo pretty much goes everywhere with us, beach, camping, hiking etc. so I keep him in a basic short cut. I will be doing my own grooming, training and do not need to utilize a day care and will never need to board him so I do not have those expenses.

Provided he stays healthy (no guarantee) vet costs should not be too much. I do not do pet insurance. I have an emergency vet fund though which I keep just for that, in case I ever need it (I think it is cheaper to have that, then pay for pet insurance).


----------



## happybooker1

*Remi's still a puppy...*

.. so I don't have accurate figures for very long. Also I have 4 other dogs. I already had an Andis 2 speed clipper for the Shih Tzu's, grooming brushes, shampoo, etc. so I haven't had any extra expenses there. And I live 30 minutes from Remi's breeder and she's clipped him the two times I've had it done for free (!!). I know that won't be forever though, and I don't expect it to!

I do my own shots, which run about $6 per DHLLP. Rabies and microchipping next month for Remi will be around $50. I make my own treats and doggie cookies (cheaper and better for them IMO). Flea preventative and heartworm meds I order from Australia -- about $100 every 4 months for all 5 dogs. 

My main expense is grain free food, which I try to get on sale so it averages out to about $1/pound. 

Deb C.


----------



## dagger

Thank you all for the valuable inputs. Most of the items seem reasonable and within my expectation except for one thing: vet costs for emergency care. I guess you never know what will happen to your dog health-wise even if it is from a super-duper reputable breeder, but boy, that can be expensive!

It looks like many here (at least ones that replied) don't have insurance, though. Is it because it is more likely to pay much more insurance premium than your vet bills? 

I haven't owned a dog as an adult, so it is good to know about the monetary requirements. In fact, my wife is not so eager about getting a dog. And her foremost concern is the finance so I am actually preparing a presentation for her about why we should get a dog and what to expect. :afraid: I need to be as realistic as possible, so again your inputs will be very helpful. Maybe I should start another thread on "how to persuade your not-so-enthusiastic spouse into getting a dog" LOL

Thanks again!


----------



## liljaker

dagger said:


> Thank you all for the valuable inputs. Most of the items seem reasonable and within my expectation except for one thing: vet costs for emergency care. I guess you never know what will happen to your dog health-wise even if it is from a super-duper reputable breeder, but boy, that can be expensive!
> 
> It looks like many here (at least ones that replied) don't have insurance, though. Is it because it is more likely to pay much more insurance premium than your vet bills?
> 
> I haven't owned a dog as an adult, so it is good to know about the monetary requirements. In fact, my wife is not so eager about getting a dog. And her foremost concern is the finance so I am actually preparing a presentation for her about why we should get a dog and what to expect. :afraid: I need to be as realistic as possible, so again your inputs will be very helpful. Maybe I should start another thread on "how to persuade your not-so-enthusiastic spouse into getting a dog" LOL
> 
> Thanks again!


For myself, I just never got the insurance. I do know there was a thread posted some time ago about the pros and cons of pet insurance, various providers, etc., that might be helpful to you. Good luck!


----------



## outwest

Maura9900 said:


> I spend $55/month on dog food for my SPOO. I take him to the groomer every two weeks for a bath, face,feet,tail shaved. That costs me $25+tip. A full groom is $40+ tip.
> 
> He is also spoiled with toys/treats, so add $10/month on stuff we don't need!


This is about what I spend for a small spoo. The food may be a bit less than that and a bag seems to last around 5/6 weeks and costs around 55 for good quality food. I take her to the groomer every two weeks. I like her clean, if possible, because she is so pretty when sparkly. She has had no vet costs except for puppy shots. I don't have the dog insurance.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo

I just found a groomer who will groom Huxley for $65 if I bring him every 4-5 weeks...before that I had been charged from $75-$100. I'd like to groom him myself, but I wanted him in several different shops as a puppy to get him socialized to it (and different groomers, etc).

We spend $28/week on doggy daycare just because I want him to be able to socialize with other dogs, we don't have any other dogs, none of our friends or family have dogs and I don't trust the dogs/owners at our local dog park. We do a training class once a week ($75 for 5 classes) because we are working towards earning Huxley's CGC and Delta therapy certification but also because I think they're really fun 

Puppy shots and neutering were expensive but we haven't had any other vet expenses.

We feed a high quality food from a small store near us and it's about $70/month.

Huxley also has jaws of steel so we burn through toys (even those marked "almost indestructible") VERY quickly. The only things that survive are his kongs, but other than eating out of them he doesn't really love rubber toys (no squeaker "heart" to tear out) lol


----------



## happybooker1

*Since 1985, I have had these major vet expenses:*

Aussie -- got bit by rattlesnake while protecting my daughter. IV's, anti-venom -- about $400 (~ 1985-86)

Shih Tzu -- eye scratched by cat, got infected and had to be removed -- $300 
(1989)

Outdoor cat -- run over and paralyzed. PTS $150 (1995) 

Outdoor cat -- run over, broken pelvis $250 cat survived 4 more years (1998)

Papillion -- food poisoning? -- diarrhea and vomiting -- IV's and it went away on its own $200 (2003)

Outside Cat -- poisoned by unknown substance -- at $1500 I had her euthanized. Treated by e-vet (most expensive way to go), triaged, IV fluids, blood transfusions (2006)

Shih Tzu -- play fighting with another dog. Another eye injury requiring removal. E-vet $800 (2011)

So in 25 years, I've had 7 major episodes with my pets. I think if you set back $20 month every month for an emergency vet fee, you'll be OK. I've been fortunate enough to be able to put it on a CC and pay it off every time. AND convince your pets to ONLY have emergencies during open vet office hours--LOL!


----------



## georgiapeach

The bigger the dog, the more expenses you'll incure - for vet care, food, monthly meds, collars/leashes, etc. My small minipoo only eats 1/2 c. of premium food a day (he's only 12.8 lb.), so food is very reasonable. The better the food, the less you have to feed, due to it being more nutrient dense.

I groom Potsie myself to save money at $50 a pop. The clippers (Andis) were around $150 on sale, so they paid for themselves in 3 groomings. I also bought a 5/8in. finishing blade for the coat part - I'm not so great at scissoring, any more than I have to. I also have a smaller clipper to do his tiny feet - only paid $30 at Tractor Supply for this one. A couple times a year, I'll have him professionally groomed, as a treat to myself.

Vet costs run a $200-300 a year for 6 month check ups, blood work, shots, etc., not including Frontline Plus or Heartgard Plus monthly meds. My vet is a large practice, so they run specials on quantity purchases from time to time - that's when I buy. Again, the bigger the dog, the more expensive these meds will be.

I only buy toys on clearance or at discount stores like TJMaxx or Ross. Prices tend to be a little more reasonable at Tractor Supply, too.

Of course, unexpected sickness or injury adds to that...

With that being said, I can't imagine not having a dog!


----------



## liljaker

Hopefully this gives you an idea of some things you might not have thought about. Obviously, everyone is different. I know for a fact the 2 my sister has (both rescues) she does not spend nearly what I do on grooming, food, etc., but of course, she has made it up with (emergency) vet bills from time to time.


----------

